# Does Anyone Have A Grizzly G0509g



## Jlwwade (Aug 24, 2016)

Hey guys!
Does anyone have one of Grizzlys G0509G lathes? If so can you tell me what you think about it?

Thanks,
James


----------



## Reddinr (Dec 19, 2016)

Well, this may be a bit late...  I missed your post in August I guess.  I have owned a G0509G for about two years and I hope this is still useful information for you.  To cut to the chase, I would recommend it for a home shop that requires a bigger lathe.  I am pretty picky about things in general but I have very few complaints about the G0509G.  Once I got it set up, leveled, run-in, gibs adjusted etc., it has been working great.  The cross slide is a bit tight at the extremes with the gibs adjusted "tight but not too tight" but I assume I could tune that up with a little elbow grease.  As it stands it does not get in my way.   The Z carriage moves smoothly, like butter.   The knob used to change feed directions is a bit tight and I should probably take it apart to see what's up.  But, I'm thinking that will smooth out with a little more use too.  The gearbox was a bit fussy at first and I thought something was broken when I couldn't get one gear position engaged.  So, I took the cover off to have a look and saw nothing wrong.  After running the lathe for a month or so with just on and off use, the one gear engagement issue went away.  Anyway, the internals of the head-stock and gear box are things of beauty.  Really!  The gears are well made and with the one exception engage very smoothly.  The things I don't like about it are cosmetic or just minor things that I could change if I was motivated enough.  I don't like the removable lever on the tail-stock.  I have had it fall off the back once or twice when I hit it with my hand.  I don't like the graphics on the controls.  Don't know why...the colors just grate on me.  Plus a sharp edge of the graphic panel drew first blood so it is on my list.  I ran a file down the edges for a few seconds and that fixed that.  To my surprise, the cover of the head-stock is plastic.  That isn't bad.  It fits well.  It is nice and light to remove and the rest is cast iron but I just didn't expect it.  Oh, people mention that the handle on the tool post ends up in the wrong position when tight.  True.  This has not gotten in the way much for me though.  I suppose I could fix that too except I have my eyes on better tool posts someday anyway.   I bought a rotary phase converter that was too small.  It would work when the lathe was set up to turn slow but would not handle the high currents involved in starting it up at high speed.   (Anyone need a like new 10HP rotary phase converter in Seattle/Tacoma area?)  Follow Griz.'s recommendation there.  I think they say 15HP phase converter as I recall.  I now have a VFD that I have set up a bit unconventionally.  It is a 150 HP (not a typo) drive that I'm using to produce regulated, three phase, filtered AC power for the shop (got it really cheap and made the filters myself).  Several machines are plugged into it and there was no rewiring needed in any of them.  I can do speed control at the front panel of the VFD but I usually don't bother.  Once I wanted to turn really slow and the VFD came in handy for that.  The lathe is a beast.  I rented a fork lift for a half day to get it off the truck and move it in place.  It was nerve wracking lowering it down from the truck but it went well and took about two hours to un-crate and move it into place.


----------



## Jlwwade (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for the reply but I bought a PM1440GT. I hope it turns out to be a good one.


----------



## Reddinr (Dec 21, 2016)

Congrats and enjoy it!   I've had a lot of fun running mine over the last year or so.  Do you have yours set up yet?


----------



## Jlwwade (Dec 23, 2016)

Sorry it took me a bit to get back to you.

No I don't have my machines set up yet. December is a really busy month for me so I had to postpone the delivery until January. The good thing is both the mill and lathe are in at Quality machine tool so as soon as I can get a window in my schedule to receive them I will be up and running. That is if I can get the basement cleared out. You see I am doing a total shop overhaul for me a once and a lifetime deal with the best quality equipment I could afford. At least I sure hope the PM1440gt and PM950V mill turn out to be good quality machines.

Merry Christmas 
James


----------



## Old Squier (Jan 2, 2017)

Jlwwade said:


> Sorry it took me a bit to get back to you.
> 
> No I don't have my machines set up yet. December is a really busy month for me so I had to postpone the delivery until January. The good thing is both the mill and lathe are in at Quality machine tool so as soon as I can get a window in my schedule to receive them I will be up and running. That is if I can get the basement cleared out. You see I am doing a total shop overhaul for me a once and a lifetime deal with the best quality equipment I could afford. At least I sure hope the PM1440gt and PM950V mill turn out to be good quality machines.
> 
> ...


I predict that you will love your PM.  I own a 1340GT PM.  It's an excellent machine.  I think they make a heavier duty model 1440.  Is that the one you bought? In my book, no one comes close to PM's-QMT's customer service.  Matt is s terrific guy.  Ray, who frequents this and other forums I think, is also a great source of too.

ENJOY..POST PICS!

SQUIER

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------

